# Wittle Red (page 1)



## Melody Jeoulex

sneaky..sneaky...


----------



## TerryCurley

OH I see that Bacon is going to be doing some soul searching. This is great.


----------



## FanKi

You must give us Page 2! I wonder what is going to do the cat, I do not like his face ¬¬

PS: Can I use the first pic (when he is watching the flower) as a front page in facebook? >.<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Erm.apologies...but how is he going to do some soul searching?..^^'' btw, thank you


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

FanKi said:


> You must give us Page 2! I wonder what is going to do the cat, I do not like his face ¬¬
> 
> PS: Can I use the first pic (when he is watching the flower) as a front page in facebook? >.<


Don't worry buddy...I shall...but you must wait... :biggrin: oh you mean Pancake?(the cat) haha...you'll find out...and for the fb pict..sure thing! go ahead..:laugh: you have my permission..


----------



## TerryCurley

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Erm.apologies...but how is he going to do some soul searching?..^^'' btw, thank you


Shall I eat what is in the basket or not? That's what I meant by soul searching.


----------



## chanda95

Tap..tap..tap...inquiring minds want to know what happens!! lol. Great job.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

oooh..ok..lol..tnx chanda ^^..


----------



## leighann

You are so talented!! Bravo!! :vs_cool:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

*Wittle Red Page 2*

sorry if it's short..having problems with laptop..(actually the pages here are a bit longer compared to page 1).enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Awwww ... Bacon is being such a good boy and that darn cat is going to steal the goodies.:surprise:


----------



## FanKi

No piggy! Don't fall asleep! D: D:

Ahhh you Pancake *@$#>?&%$~!!!!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Ahaha XD i'm loving your reactions. I feel bad Pancake is being a bit evil here.


----------



## Susan Mulno

:vs_worry::vs_OMG: What will happen? Stay tuned for the next exciting episode! 

And Pancake,.....:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## TerryCurley

You so need to do a comic book and get published!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Lol Susan XD

Thank you for that Terry > u < but unfortunately I still need to make more and more comics before planning to publish them all. I want to do some commissioning or maybe free simple requests first.


----------



## FanKi

I would like to have one of them :3


----------

